#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Is it ethical for companies to market their product to children ?

## Bhavya

Children don't have money with the exception of birthday money,maybe a small allowance, parents buy things for their children and even then particularly at grade school ages, much of what a child might purchase is at a parent's consideration.

Is Children-Targeted marketing Unethical?

----------


## Moana

> Children don't have money with the exception of birthday money,maybe a small allowance, parents buy things for their children and even then particularly at grade school ages, much of what a child might purchase is at a parent's consideration.
> 
> Is Children-Targeted marketing Unethical?


Companies market to kids, and kids pester their parents. To a certain extent, that’s the way it’s always been, and makes some amount of sense; no parent is going to be on top of toy trends for five year olds, for instance, the way the kids themselves are.

----------

